

Readability vs Instapaper - ArunRaja
http://checkarun.blogspot.in/2012/04/readability-vs-instapaper.html
Comparision of ReadLaterList apps
======
jgrevich
This was originally brought up on another blog: “Ever wonder if any publishers
have actually collected any of your contribution?”.

Where’s the accountability for Readability? How do you know if the blogs you
read are hooked in with Readabilty? If they aren’t, is the money kept in some
sort of interest bearing account as an incentive to signup? Shouldn’t that
already be disclosed somewhere?

You don’t have these problems with Flattr. Both Instapaper and Readability
could simply scan for the Flattr link during the same time they’re stripping
out the other elements. The Flattr link could then be dynamically added to
either program if it exists.

I don’t understand why Readabilty, Instapaper, and blogs don’t integrate with
micropayment systems like Flattr (<http://flattr.com/>). Readability’s 30% cut
seems like a lot. Why reinvent the micropayment wheel and limit it to just
blogs? Other than the payment system there isn’t much functional difference
from Instapaper. (disclosure: I’ve only sampled Readability whereas I’ve used
Instapaper for a year+)

~~~
ArunRaja
Yeah this should be the one you are talking about
<http://agblog.com/entry/3932> , that sounds interesting idea for readability
to use flattr indirectly.

Moreover all articles a person reads may not be useful. So flattr's idea of
"Click if useful" would provide money distribution to worthy.

------
twalling
Kindle support should be pointed out and while both say they support it, I
found Readability's to be much more reliable. As much as I liked to support
Marco with Instapaper I had to stop donating and switch. Sending to my kindle
wasn't working any longer and Marco was never returning any emails I sent off
inquiring about the issues I was having. So far Readability's Kindle support
has been working perfectly for me.

~~~
ArunRaja
Thanks updated :)

------
earwolf
possibly the worst article I have ever read

~~~
ArunRaja
Hi Thought of sharing my experience. Sorry If the content quality is very bad.
Will improve :)

~~~
yalimkgerger
You may try to get your facts right. Instapaper is not a dollar a day. Also,
if you are giving cons for Instapaper, you should provide cons for Readability
as well. Otherwise the articles loses objectivity.

~~~
ArunRaja
Thanks that's typo :( and Cons added ! Hope I am having some good learning
today.

